# Gift for a friend. Pros and cons between Konosuke HD 210mm Wa-Gyuto and Richmond Laser Aogami Super



## uriah heep (Nov 6, 2012)

The 210 size is because of a small work area. She has moderate sharpening skills & she now has several  Tojiro DP knives and has mentioned that she wants something a bit higher in quality.  My budget is about $250. Size wise she is rather the amazon. Not fat at All just a tall athletic woman. She wants a Wa handle and does not seem concerned about cladding, Any advice gratefully accepted.


----------



## mano (Dec 16, 2010)

I have a Kono HD 240 and love it, but if they were available at the time I'd get the Gesshin Ginga. Looks like it comes with a saya, too.

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...inga/gesshin-ginga-210mm-stainless-gyuto.html


----------



## chrismit (Nov 18, 2012)

Keep in mind all of these you are talking about are lasers. Just want to make sure you are taking that into account. Haven't used the Richmond AS but the steel gets great reviews for edge retention which she may be after in a pro kitchen. I have the kono in 240 and love it, super easy to sharpen and as a home cook the edge retention is fine. If she's not an experienced sharpener the richmond will likely be a little more difficult for her. Don't think u can go wrong with either choice


----------



## anton kudris (Aug 7, 2013)

I would +1 to Mano advice.

As an owner of Kono HD 240 I do like it for F&F, ease of maintenance and it's cutting performance. The only issue for me is rather pronounced food sticking, but otherwise it's a great knife.

Gesshin Ginga has a lot of nice reviews and John from JKI is a really nice person to talk to. Call him and he might be able to help you make a choice and provide with some more options.

Never handled Richmond, but read enough reviews to keep myself from getting it.


----------



## dhmcardoso (Apr 29, 2013)

I have a kono HD2 270mm and I love it. I had never seen the Richmond Lasers, but heard that they are not quite Lasers. Not to compare with konos. Anyway, I also have a Richmond Ultimatum 52100 245mm. It is an excellent knife but lack on finish (handle is well finished though). When compared with the kono, it doesn't look like a $200 knife.

As Mano suggested, check the Gesshin Ginga too it has really good reviews and JB finish is really good.

But if you are just considering the Kono and the Richmond, go Kono. I just sugest you to go with the 240mm, 4mm won´t be a big difference on work area but will on performance.


----------



## uriah heep (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I get the feeling the Richmond knives are not well received. I am fond of AS steel but not wedded to it. I am wondering what the issues are. I have a Kono which is great but for myself was considering one or their petty knives though they are expensive. Unfortunately I am not rich and live in rural south GA where Wall mart knives are what people have and can not lay hands on anything good but the little I have.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

My experience with Richmond knives has been uniformly excellent.  I currently have a few of them and have sharpened about two dozen. For the price they're great knives, and the best of them would be great at double the price.  My boss has a Richmond in Aogami and it takes a terrific edge.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I have a 270 Kono HD gyuto with kiritsuke tip and it's an amazing knife.  Come to think of it I need to put that kit back in rotation.


----------



## colin (Sep 12, 2011)

FWIW a Konsuke 210 is my go-to knife, with only a few jobs requiring anything bigger.  

While you sacrifice certain bragging rights, a 210 is light and easy to maneuver.  My bigger Richmond feels clunky by comparison.  Clearly, though it comes down to individual preference and technique.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

Another +1 to what Mano said.


----------

